

Ask HN: Is there anything like Code Academy for music theory? - j2bax

I've been playing guitar for about 15 years now and I'd really like to take things to the next level. I'd really like to learn how to read music, more about time signatures, chord and note relations etc etc. I was really impressed with the baby steps approach that Sites like Code Academy take and I was wondering if there is anything similar out there for music.
======
lewisgodowski
<http://www.teoria.com>

Not the same as CodeAcademy, but an extremely useful resource.

~~~
j2bax
Thanks for the resource!

------
oneiros
The answer is immersion. Live and breath music and music theory. It won't come
to you overnight but if you have been playing guitar for 15 years, I feel as
if you'll keep going for at least another.

------
aguitarist144
<http://www.musictheory.net/>

This place has helped me a ton with memorization and theory.

~~~
j2bax
Awesome! Can't wait to dig into this a bit.

------
blcArmadillo
IIRC there are several music theory courses on Coursera. Not sure if they're
being offered at the moment though.

